# Do I have a Static IP address



## mypxh02 (Feb 20, 2007)

Hello

I wonder if anyone could tell me if my IP address is static (86.142.70.194).

Thanks MYPXH02


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Dunno, are you paying for a static IP address from your ISP? If not then you don't have a static IP address. Most ISPs only sell blocks of IP addresses anyway.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

My guess would be no, you would know if your ISP offered static IP addresses.


----------



## PirateFishFinges (May 5, 2007)

unlpug your modem or whatever? to reset the connection! if it changes then its certainly not static. i find this method is the best.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

However, it's not foolproof. Unless you unplug for greater than the DHCP lease time, you'll normally get the same IP address back anyway.


----------



## PirateFishFinges (May 5, 2007)

ohwell fair enough. honestly i was just bored, i dont usually post answers to questions. my ip always changes even if i disconnect loads and it always changes. i didnt know that dhcp leases carried over if you reconnect. learn something new i guess


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I've written DHCP servers for a couple of embedded systems, so I'm pretty familiar how they should work.


----------



## PirateFishFinges (May 5, 2007)

its cool im not trying to argue with you! i believe you! promise!


----------



## mypxh02 (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks for the reply's, I will unplug the router and check the IP address again.

MYPXH02


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If your PC is connected directly to the modem, in Network Connections right click on your connection - Properties - Internet Protocol (TCP/IP) - Properties.

If 'obtain IP auto ..' is selected, you do not have a static IP. Otherwise you will see your static IP there.


----------



## alphanumeric (Jul 12, 2003)

Simple answer "ask your ISP". My WAN IP is supposed to be dynamic but I don't think it has ever changed. If you need a static IP you can likely get one from your ISP, for a nominal fee that is.


----------

